# It could only happen to me!



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

So last week I'm in Sask. bear hunting with the little woman. First night out we put her in a ground blind with her ice chest of diet coke, her book, her shooting sticks, her borrowed rifle. 45 minutes kaboom, dead bear!

3 YEARS IN A ROW!!!!

On the other hand, I'm day 3 in a tree stand with my long bow. Big bear comes in and I stick him
pretty good right at dark. In his death throws he crawls off into the RIVER! Gone...Washed away... Never to be seen again.

Why do I bother? 

I did get video


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It sounds like if you didn't have bad luck, you wouldn't have any at all. :lol:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Ouch... that is rough. But if it makes you feel any better we would love to see that video...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is this posted in the "Humor" section ? ..........................Should be posted in the "Sad" section !!!!


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

*how do I post a video?*

Maybe on your tube?


----------

